# Look what was in our front yard!



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I got home from work yesterday and was greeted by this little guy. I think I am going to like Arizona.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Is that the typical Arizona Wildcat,I think it is.I hate to walk outside in the dark and hear her scream,,,,,,,,,,,,did that one time with an East Texas Cat of some kind,whew ,never did that again.

Thanks for posting the pic.

dick


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow! Nice catch and great images!!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Talk about falling in the do do house and coming out smelling like a rose.... 

Now, that's just 2cool!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

great shot on your pics, thats nice. wildlife at your home is welcoming.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! That kitty thinks he's a regular ole house cat! Can I ask a stupid question?
Why does your sister have a concrete wall around the property and you do too?
Is that to keep the critters out? Like that does any justice. I was just curious because I've never seen that here in Texas or anywhere else.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Nice capture James:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

sandybottom said:


> Wow! That kitty thinks he's a regular ole house cat! Can I ask a stupid question?
> Why does your sister have a concrete wall around the property and you do too?
> Is that to keep the critters out? Like that does any justice. I was just curious because I've never seen that here in Texas or anywhere else.


Wondered same thing. Snakes???


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

It does not keep snakes or other critters out. I believe it is just for looks mostly and to give them a little area separated from the desert. They have a lawn with sprinkler system in front and back, which takes a ton of water, but it would look silly just dead ending into the desert landscape. That is my idea anyway. I will ask my sister for the real reason. The cat was in the backyard last night spraying bushes to mark his territory. I think he will be back often. My sister thinks he is one of three that was born under the house last year.
James


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

A big THUMBS UP on those pix!!!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks folks. Work has been keeping me from shooting much but I hope to get back in the swing of things before too long. Here's a couple more of what lies behind the backyard wall. It sounds very wild out there after dark.
James


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd love to see the panoramic view in a sunset or sunrise. I bet the air just feels good at night time. No humidity, hmmm what's that? I bet your right about the wall keeping the water in for the yard.


----------

